# Holiday book hauls?



## Deleted member 49710 (Dec 25, 2013)

Me? Oh, my mom asked me to send her a list, so I did, thought up six or seven things: the new Tartt, the new Pynchon, this Messac book, couple journal subscriptions... I wanted her to have options, you know, some ideas. And what did she get me? ... drum rolllll...
_
Portage into the Past_, a Minnesota Heritage publication.

Now don't get me wrong, I like this kind of stuff, I'm not complaining. I will take this book to northern Minnesota and read it and fantasize about portaging (though you'd have to pay me about a million dollars to ride in a canoe because water is scary). I will enjoy it. But--_why did I have to make the list?_

Anyway, now that I've whined just a tiny little bit... did you all get any good books? Any stinkers? Or maybe something very weird?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 26, 2013)

Would you believe not a single book? Mind you I already have enough to keep me going 'till next year.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 26, 2013)

My brother gave me poetry; my father gave me a book on how to make eloquent phrases. I would've made use of them on the day, if not for also getting Mario Kart Wii; this took up most of our time.


----------



## Breila (Dec 26, 2013)

No books gifted to me this year, though I gave several. I'm quite picky about which books I buy, I spend 8 hours a day 5 days a week in a large public library and the knowledge that I have such a large collection at my fingertips anytime I want keeps me from buying as much as I used to.

I did purchase one book for myself while holiday shopping last weekend. I had checked out _Writing Down the Bones _from the library, having never read it before. Halfway into reading it I realized that it was a book that demanded to be written in and kept for inspiration. I now own a copy full of underlined passages, notes in the margin, and a dozen or so post it note flags.


----------



## escorial (Dec 26, 2013)

no books but a £50 Amazon voucher.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 27, 2013)

escorial said:


> no books but a £50 Amazon voucher.


Now that is what I call a present, lucky you.


----------



## escorial (Dec 27, 2013)

Ha..cheers OB


----------

